# Here's some log furniture



## bob4814 (Dec 12, 2006)

In my other post I mentioned that I build log furniture. Here is my lastest project, a log rocker. It's made of Michigan white cedar and all the joints a mortice and tenon. I've done quite a few chairs like this but this was my first rocker. The hardest part was finding 2 logs with a similar curve for the rocker rails.


----------



## dwwright (Jan 15, 2007)

bob4814 said:


> The hardest part was finding 2 logs with a similar curve for the rocker rails.


My mom had some old rockers growing up that weren't even, so really don't mind the un-smooth rocking, kind of miss those chairs actually. Very nice work.


----------



## daryl in nanoose (Feb 18, 2007)

Excellent work you obviously know your stuff.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

That's a nice looking chair bob. Nice work.


----------



## bob4814 (Dec 12, 2006)

dwwright said:


> My mom had some old rockers growing up that weren't even, so really don't mind the un-smooth rocking, kind of miss those chairs actually. Very nice work.


We used a chain saw and a draw kife to get the rocking action smooth. Then tweaked it with a belt sander to get the last 2 catches removed. It looks rustic but the rocking was really smooth.

Thanks.


----------



## bob4814 (Dec 12, 2006)

Thanks guys for your comments. BTW, your galleries look great.


----------



## Bull (Jan 2, 2007)

Great looking rocking chair Bob. Do you seal the wood for weather protection or not. I love the smell of cedar.

Bull


----------



## C&D Woodcraft (Dec 1, 2006)

BoB, nice work. Got to ask, how much do you get for those? $$
Also, do you ship?

Thanks,
Darrell


----------



## bob4814 (Dec 12, 2006)

Bull said:


> Great looking rocking chair Bob. Do you seal the wood for weather protection or not. I love the smell of cedar.
> 
> Bull


Thanks, I seal them with 3 coats of spar varnish if they are going outside. I also let my customers know that if they are going to use them outside they will have to redo the varnish every year. Michigan is very harsh on varnish.


----------



## bob4814 (Dec 12, 2006)

C&D Woodcraft said:


> BoB, nice work. Got to ask, how much do you get for those? $$
> Also, do you ship?
> 
> Thanks,
> Darrell


Thanks. I can ship them, but it gets a bit expensive. I've been selling them for $250. The cost for shipping is mainly because of the size of the package. Because they are made of cedar they are relatively light for a rocker that size.


----------



## kingsix (Mar 8, 2007)

Nice chair Bob - do you have your own store?


----------



## bob4814 (Dec 12, 2006)

kingsix said:


> Nice chair Bob - do you have your own store?


My girlfriend and I used to do our work from the basement. Three years ago I rented a store in Cedar Springs, Michigan, right on the main street. It's in the old downtown business district. The building is about 80 years old. Here's a picture from a while back. I spray painted the mural to hide the broken concrete on the corner of the building. The city finally made the landlord take down the canopy before someone got hurt.








Last summer I added a plywood moose to the front.


----------



## eazis1 (Dec 17, 2007)

what you use to make the tenon


----------



## chevyll_1967 (Aug 7, 2008)

Hey there Bob, So were bouts is Cedar Springs ? Iam jsut south of Kalamazoo bout 20 miles , in Three Rivers. Love that chair would like to have a pair of them even a love seat style would be nice for my deck in back yard. Have you ever made a love seat rocker if so whats going price on this item. If not too far from me I'd hook up trailer and go for a drive to pick them up. Also are they sealed for the weather? Let me know as Iam intrested also what are your hours of business? Very nice looking craftsmanship.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Great looking chair. Makes you want to light a fire and sit back and relax. Great job.
Ken


----------



## chevyll_1967 (Aug 7, 2008)

Yeah Kenbo thats what I was thinking rocking to the poping of the burnning wood, and listening to country music, or a football game.


----------



## red (Sep 30, 2008)

Way to go. That rocker looks great. When I build my cabin in a couple of years, will you come to visit? And by the way, bring your tools! Great work. Red


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Good looking rocker Bob.

Gerry


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Actually, that chair brings up visions of a crackling fire, a fine Maduro, and a glass of brandy... But that's just me...

Great work!


----------



## ESCANABAJOSH (Jun 28, 2008)

nice job....i just got some tennon cutters last year, hope i can make somthing that looks half that good!


----------



## eazis1 (Dec 17, 2007)

What are the most used sizes need in making tenons for log furniture


----------



## ESCANABAJOSH (Jun 28, 2008)

i got the 2" and 1.5" i was told them are the basic sizes to get started with. there is also a thing ya hook to a router and i think it cuts all diffrent sizes.

bob again awsome work, i cant wait to get my shop set up so i can start making some sawdust (girlfriends says not till the house is set up and were moved in though!)


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

eazis1 said:


> What are the most used sizes need in making tenons for log furniture


That depends entirely on the size of the material you are going to work with. The tenon should be at least 1/2 to 2/3 the size of the log or branch you are building with. If you decide to get into working with log or branch projects get yourself some Forstner bits to match the tenons. They give you a nice flat bottomed hole to seat the tenon into.

As the tenon cutters are pretty pricey figure out the size of material you want to work with and buy those sizes to start. A complete set is very expensive. You can check out pricing and sizes at Lee Valley Tools.

Gerry

Gerry


----------



## bob4814 (Dec 12, 2006)

Thanks guys for all the nice comments. Sorry it took me so long to get back here. I was in Illinois on a job for a few months and then we moved to a new house here in Cedar Springs, Mi when I got back. The best news is that the garage is the new shop and we don't have the storefront anymore. The local retail market wasn't worth it. But the internet business is taking off. Yee Ha !

Chevy asked about rocking loveseats. I haven't made one yet but it sounds like a cool project. The rocker had a 24" wide seat so a love seat rocker wouldn't have to be much bigger. Definately doable. Drop me an e-mail at [email protected] and let me know when you can come up.

As to tenon sizes. 1 1/2" and 2" are most common for log furniture. BUt I also use 3/4", 1", 1 1/4", 2 1/2" and 3". It all depends on the size of the log. I attach mine to a 3/4" drill that is mounted on a slide. The other end of the frame has a self centering clamp to hold the log. I also use a Y shaped roller stand to hold the far end of longer logs. It really makes cutting tenons a breeze.

Forstner bits are the perfect tool for the mortise. I get mine from a traveling tool show that comes to town twice a year.

Keep up the great work and keep posting pictures.

Thanks again.


----------



## mediamst (Dec 10, 2008)

Those tenon tools are very expensive!


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

mediamst said:


> Those tenon tools are very expensive!


Yes but very worth it. On a nice straight railing job I can make as much as $1000.00 a day if everything goes well.


----------



## bob4814 (Dec 12, 2006)

*Expensive tools*



mediamst said:


> Those tenon tools are very expensive!


They sure are but when I can make a bed and get $800 for it, well it goes a long way toward a return on investment. Then there was the couch and 2 chairs, the log railing on another customers staircase, several rockers, a dozen other beds, bar stools, and then the 8 chairs around a dining room table trimmed in log.

Yep, they are expensive but the returns are out there, whether you are selling your creations or just outfitting your own home. The alternative is to become very proficient with a draw knife. And trust me on this one, after you've made a bed using a draw knife for the tenons you will know just how inexpensive those tenon cutter really are. When you compare a few minutes to many many hours, it's no contest.

Don't get me wrong though, I value my draw knife as much as the tenon cutters. It is invaluable for removing difficult bark and trim work. Just make sure youe get a really good one that will hold an edge like a good knife should.


----------

